# My rescues including my lost boy



## woodstockbitten (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are my babies, I've had them for 6+ years, all from kittens, all rescues. The two black ones are twins and the one playing with the red ribbon has been missing now for 2 1/2 years... -- Purrs from Katherine


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very lovely 
sorry to hear you got one missing 
proberly got a new loeing home by now


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice pictures - I bet your missing black cat is sat in front of someones fire lapping up the attention


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are lovely cats


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh bless sorry to here that they are sweet looking cats


----------



## woodstockbitten (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for this -- I'm sure you're right that he's been taken in by some kind person -- but I do wish that kind person would have him scanned for his microchip -- at least then I'd know what had become of him!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats,


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

beautiful, I love that one with tummy up!


----------



## woodstockbitten (Dec 13, 2007)

She's so full of character -- she's half the size of her three foster-brothers but suffers from delusions of grandeur and thinks she's bigger than them! Definitely the boss. She got dumped in a supermarket parking lot in a paper bag, was rescued & adopted, and then got taken back at the rescue centre because the people who adopted her -- who had obviously never owned a kitten and who no doubt had an impeccably tidy house -- thought she was mad: all lovey-dovey one moment, racing around like a mad thing the next... (I'm a kitten. It's what I do.)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics
sorry to hear about your lost cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely pictures,, sorry one has gone missing,, its awful when you dont know whats happened to them,,,,,,,,


----------

